# Temporary enclosure question



## Dana C (Dec 21, 2011)

I just received an adult B&W which after his plane ride and being cold was really groggy. I gave him a nice warm bath and put him in a closet that I prepared with a raised lip and a foot of substrate. He basked for an hour or two and now appears to be down for the winter. The closet is 48'x30" and I think it will be big enough for his long winters sleep. 

The real question is the other two. I have a Red girl that was 24" before she started to snooze three days ago and an AA baby, 16" or so that is wide awake Jake. If he doesn't hibernate, I am in a bit of a quandry about an enclosure. I was going to either build one or buy one but with the weather in Idaho being what it is, I can't apply sealants, polyurethanes, etc outside and if I do it inside, even water based stuff produces fumes. 
I was thinking that if I bought a 48"x18.5"x24" tank, it would buy me at least 3-4 months. It is an aquarium and could be resold this spring, (at a huge loss). 

I would appreciate your thoughts. 
Dana


----------



## kellen.watkins (Dec 21, 2011)

Seal it with drylock masonry paint the stuff is amazing. Its more cost savy to build an adult enclosure. What I'm doing at the moment is I built a 8'x4'x2' and cut it in 2 peices so my extreme and hybrid have a good sized tank ( I have another 8'x3'x2.5' in standby)


----------



## Dana C (Dec 21, 2011)

kellen.watkins said:


> Seal it with drylock masonry paint the stuff is amazing. Its more cost savy to build an adult enclosure. What I'm doing at the moment is I built a 8'x4'x2' and cut it in 2 peices so my extreme and hybrid have a good sized tank ( I have another 8'x3'x2.5' in standby)



I looked at Drylock on-line. The web site said it is a masonry / pool sealant. The only problem is that I can't find any stores in Southern Idaho that sell it.


----------



## james.w (Dec 21, 2011)

Is there not a Home Depot or Lowes in S. Idaho? They should both carry it. It is strong stuff and I would not recommend using it indoors, unless you have a garage.


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Dec 21, 2011)

tanks are way too expensive, I bought a 75 thinking my 2011 would make it until he hibernated in it... He still isn't close to going down, eating like a pig and is out growing the 75 already! I have a 8x4x3 that I built, I just need to figure out how to put the glass front on it. ;o) and ps, he gets out of the tank almost daily!


----------



## james.w (Dec 21, 2011)

Piercedcub32 said:


> tanks are way too expensive, I bought a 75 thinking my 2011 would make it until he hibernated in it... He still isn't close to going down, eating like a pig and is out growing the 75 already! I have a 8x4x3 that I built, I just need to figure out how to put the glass front on it. ;o) and ps, he gets out of the tank almost daily!



What were you planning on doing with the glass? Are they doors or just for viewing?


----------



## Dana C (Dec 21, 2011)

james.w said:


> Piercedcub32 said:
> 
> 
> > tanks are way too expensive, I bought a 75 thinking my 2011 would make it until he hibernated in it... He still isn't close to going down, eating like a pig and is out growing the 75 already! I have a 8x4x3 that I built, I just need to figure out how to put the glass front on it. ;o) and ps, he gets out of the tank almost daily!
> ...



If you want sliding tempered glass doors, you can buy runners for $4 or less on line. Then all you need is a display case lock, also relatively inexpensive. The other way which I am considering for my perm. cage is to look around for used kitchen cabinets and use the doors and replace the center panels with glass.

I also am looking at a Zilla xlarge. It is 48x24x18. With my girl down for the count until March or so, it will work for at least four months and then I can sell it. Yes, I know I will lose a lot of money but with winter in Idaho, I can build a set up but with the cold, I can't stain, paint, urethane, seal it or anything else. I am sort of stuck with a tank. This actually is fairly roomy and comes with a screen top, locks and a wiring aperature. 
If push comes to shove, I can also use it for a snake.


----------



## Rhetoric (Dec 21, 2011)

I would check craigslist first for a tank, there are usually some floating around. You may even try posting an ad or seeing if any local reptile shops have any spares. For me, I wouldn't want to spend 100-200+ on a 40-75 gal. I think tempered is the way to go, I haaaate the plexi I have. Its nice that its light but thats it!


----------



## Dana C (Dec 22, 2011)

rhetoricx said:


> I would check craigslist first for a tank, there are usually some floating around. You may even try posting an ad or seeing if any local reptile shops have any spares. For me, I wouldn't want to spend 100-200+ on a 40-75 gal. I think tempered is the way to go, I haaaate the plexi I have. Its nice that its light but thats it!



This Critter Cage is 90 gallons and with a width of 24" it will work for a while. Craigs List in this part of Idaho is fairly meager and Boise is 100+ miles away which adds the driving expense to the equation. Most of the tanks that I have seen that were 48" long were not very wide.


----------

